# New camera



## sandchip (May 31, 2010)

Got a new camera for my birthday from my lovely bride of 23 years.  Here's a horse tag, 1.875" h., that I found a while back shot with the super-macro setting.  I'm tickled to have something I can take close-ups with now.


----------



## RedGinger (May 31, 2010)

What kind of camera did you get?


----------



## sandchip (May 31, 2010)

It's an Olympus 3000 Stylus Tough.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 31, 2010)

Great close up, sandchip!...We have an entry level "C-813" Kodak...It does alright, but not for closeups. Now we'll get to see lots of new pics![]      Happy Birthday too!                                                                                                                         Joe


----------

